# If you're scared of heights......



## stevenStefano (May 24, 2012)

I have noticed recently that there seems to be something of a trend in Eastern Europe where young people climb to the top of impossibly large buildings basically for fun. These people are either incredibly brave/stupid/bored but anyways, I have noticed that there are quite a few videos of these guys on Youtube so I thought I'd post them here. Some of them are quite difficult to find but here are a few I found. After you watch them look at your palms..........I bet they are sweaty

[video=youtube_share;diDLgFvq7bo]http://youtu.be/diDLgFvq7bo[/video]

[video=youtube_share;VrxgDzQABjg]http://youtu.be/VrxgDzQABjg[/video]

[video=youtube_share;4tDVVN6RhG0]http://youtu.be/4tDVVN6RhG0[/video]

[video=youtube_share;HmmZNTp0CQs]http://youtu.be/HmmZNTp0CQs[/video]

[video=youtube_share;a8tWzCYWxpo]http://youtu.be/a8tWzCYWxpo[/video]


----------



## tgraypots (May 24, 2012)

I have seen some pics, but not the videos until now.


----------



## DwarvenChef (May 24, 2012)

When I was younger and imortal I would try stuff like this... now it just gives me the willies to think about it LOL


----------



## ecchef (May 24, 2012)

Never in a million years! :scared4:


----------



## mr drinky (May 24, 2012)

Well, I would never do that. I fell off my couch just watching the videos. 

But in a tribute to the first pioneers of this sort of thing, here are some old time photos. I left out the iconic lunch photo because I suspect most have seen it. 

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 24, 2012)

I worked bridge construction for six years to pay my way through college. My first week I was working on a redecking on a bridge 130 feet up and we needed to knock out some concrete on one of the I beams with nothing around it for 20 feet and the foreman told me to go out there with a 65lb jackhammer and knock out these sections, some of which the rebar was out 3+ feet past the beam. I told him that I would hook up a belt to the crane and go out and do it and he told me there wasn't time just go out and do it, so I did. OSHA standards were pretty lax up until my last year, so I got to do a lot of crazy stuff I wouldn't think about doing now. It can be exhilerating doing those things but I have no desire to do them again.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 24, 2012)

My people are from sea level.

My testicles are about level with my stomach right now. :eek2: :eek2:


THERE IS A CATWALK RIGHT THERE??? WHY THEY GOTTA CLIMB THE OUTSIDE???


----------



## tk59 (May 24, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> ...After you watch them look at your palms..........I bet they are sweaty...


You called it. :fanning:


----------



## Andrew H (May 24, 2012)

Good thing they are wearing hard hats in the first video. That'll save them if they fall.


----------



## WildBoar (May 24, 2012)

The gymnastics guys were a little crazy, but no one else really did anything the construction guys who built those things had not already done. My hat goes off to the guys who climb 1,000+ ft towers to replace light bulbs, though!


----------



## Deckhand (May 24, 2012)

Way past my immortal phase of life, but really used to like the edge until I had kids. Now I think about them.

These are the guys I respect.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIjC7DjoVe8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

My favorite is he says there are only three things he is scared of electricity,heights, and being married.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 24, 2012)

No thank you!


----------



## stevenStefano (May 24, 2012)

Here's another couple that are kinda related, this time it's a couple of people working at crazy heights. Don't ask me how I found these. Surprising what you find on Youtube when you're bored

[video=youtube_share;9HMWCDUfJMs]http://youtu.be/9HMWCDUfJMs[/video]

[video=youtube_share;2A_h2AjJaMw]http://youtu.be/2A_h2AjJaMw[/video]


----------



## apicius9 (May 24, 2012)

I couldn't even completely watch the first one. Funny thing, I have actually worked with patients who were afraid of heights, but the goal is to get functional and not be affected by your fears in everyday life - not to be able to do stupid things like in the videos...

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, that tower climb is the real deal!


----------



## Gravy Power (May 24, 2012)

According to Wikipedia only five people died during the construction of the empire state building. Would have thought more. It was also completed in just 15 months...hard to fathom.


----------

